# Floyd "TBE" Mayweather: The Road to 50-0, becoming a Legend.



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

"Pretty Boy"
"Money"
"TBE"

Whatever name you choose to call him, Floyd Mayweather Jr, is on his way to an historical mark. 50-0. Rarely in history has such a mark been achieved. The names include legends such as Rocky Marciano, Julio Cesar Chavez, Finito Lopez...

However, such a mark has never been achieved against such a rigorous list of opponents. While their have been perfect fighters in history, Marciano and Lopez finishing their careers undefeated, Floyd Mayweather, may be the most perfect of fighters. A legend amongst legends.

May weather has defeated 20 World Champions through 5 weight classes

*super featherweight*
Genaro Hernandez
Gregario Vargas
Diego Corrales
Carlos Hernandez
Jesus Chavez










*Lightweight*
Jose Luis Castillo










*Junior Welterweight*
Arturo Gatti
Demarcus Corley










*Welterweight*
Sharmba Mitchell
Zab Judah
Carlos Baldomir
Ricky Hatton
Juan Marquez
Shane Mosley
Victor Ortiz
Robert Guerrero
Marcos Maidana










*Light Middleweight*
Oscar De La Hoya
Miguel Cotto
Saul Alvarez










Truly 50-0 has never been achieved in such style

The countdown begins. 47 down, 3 more to go. Can Floyd become the greatest of the unbeatables?

As an African American man, and Michigan native it's been a pleasure to follow Floyd's road to greatness over the last 15 years. Now I believe Floyd is in the twilight of his career, I believe Floyd's goal is to reach 50-0 and retire. Though that would sadden me greatly to see such a special fighter hang up the gloves, if Floyd can get to 50-0 he will cement his place in boxing as the best to never lose. Floyd "TBE" Mayweathwer

The Countdown Begins...

#50-0


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Breaking more and more records as he goes. Only fighter where people constantly judging him as if he is still in prime. TBE!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

brings a tear to my eye


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thought he is retiring at 49-0

He has 2 fights left, right? Its not out of the question for him to come back for a 50th fight, but i was unaware it was happening


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Thought he is retiring at 49-0
> 
> He has 2 fights left, right? Its not out of the question for him to come back for a 50th fight, but i was unaware it was happening


No way Floyd retires at 49-0. 50-0 will be too big


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No way Floyd retires at 49-0. 50-0 will be too big


Depending on who he fights, yeah, it would be. I think him fighting Pac (if Pac beats Algeiri) in May will set it up for his last two fights to be huge. If he fights scrubs, nobody will gives a fuck.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Money May all day


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No way Floyd retires at 49-0. 50-0 will be too big


Ive got to question who he would be fighting at that point. If its over some weak ass opposition then he shouldn't bother.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

*16 years to the day*


> *Still on top 16 years later: It's the anniversary of Floyd Mayweather's first world title
> Boxing*
> 
> Kevin Iole 5 hours ago
> ...


https://www.yahoo.com/sports/blogs/...niversary-of-first-world-title-181504941.html


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Thought he is retiring at 49-0
> He has 2 fights left, right? Its not out of the question for him to come back for a 50th fight, but i was unaware it was happening


He could always just fight some E level journeyman like Jason Nesbitt until he's 50-0


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

16 year anniversary


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

i can't believe how many people is constantly trying to underate Floyd's resume from the non boxing public. "carefully cherry picked soft opponents for 16 years" That bring my blood to a boil how ignorant those statements are.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't think anyone except himself would ever use the term 'the best ever' and actually believe it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> I don't think anyone except himself would ever use the term 'the best ever' and actually believe it


I can name some pro fighters who believe he's TBE :hey


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

*#TBE*


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> "Pretty Boy"
> "Money"
> "TBE"
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

My Wallpaper. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> My Wallpaper. :lol:


that's awesome


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Given that he went life or death with Marcos Maidana I find it unlikely he will reach 50-0 unless he fights easy touches in his remaining fights.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Given that he went life or death with Marcos Maidana I find it unlikely he will reach 50-0 unless he fights easy touches in his remaining fights.


Floyd didn't go life and death with Maidana the second go around. I had it 8-4 and only because Floyd basically took off the 12th.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

51-0 is the record for a title holding fighter. Not that it matters as the 0 means nothing in the grand scheme of ranking the greatest fighters.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> 51-0 is the record for a title holding fighter. *Not that it matters as the 0 means nothing in the grand scheme of ranking the greatest fighters.*
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


It does matter if he remains undefeated against constant elite fighters.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> It does matter if he remains undefeated against constant elite fighters.


Competition matters more in these things. No doubt its majorly impressive but holding your 0 isn't the be all and end all of the debate otherwise Lopez would be recognized GOAT.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Competition matters more in these things. No doubt its majorly impressive but holding your 0 isn't the be all and end all of the debate otherwise Lopez would be recognized GOAT.


:deal

People put so much weight on losses now.

To me a lot of the time if I see someone with an 0 at the end of the career I assume they didnt fight the toughest comp or were good in a weak era.

Leonard didnt even have 40 fights and lost three but his competition was so much better and he has much better wins, that counts a million times more than an 0 without the huge wins.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Floyd can stick his dick right inside that 0 like he sticks his dick right inside Bieber's assh0le.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> Leonard didnt even have 40 fights and lost three but his competition was so much better and he has much better wins, that counts a million times more than an 0 without the huge wins.


Indeed.

Being undefeated is a great achievement no doubt, but it's not the only factor to consider.

It doesn't automatically make Floyd "TBE". I cringe everytime I hear people say that crazy ass bullshit lol


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Its about best wins not staying undefeated. Its no coincidence that the undefeated fighters so far have worse resumes than the atg's who took losses but fought them all.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> i can't believe how many people is constantly trying to underate Floyd's resume from the non boxing public. "carefully cherry picked soft opponents for 16 years" That bring my blood to a boil how ignorant those statements are.


16 years no but he has a tendency to always fight the lesser of 2 evils and also makes prima donna demands as to weight and gloves. From WW on up we saw alot of this which is what taints his career imo. The sad thing is he probably would have done fine without any of that.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Baldomir and ORTIZ weren't world Class..neither is Canelo


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Baldomir and ORTIZ weren't world Class..neither is Canelo


Canelo is definitely world class.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> Canelo is definitely world class.


For sure, but the catchweight hurts the win a little bit.

Definitely still a great win, considering what Canelo has done after the floyd fight


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Baldomir and ORTIZ weren't world Class..neither is Canelo


Ortiz actually was world class. He had just beaten up Berto in the FOTY for the WBC Welterweight title. so yeah, he was world class by default. Not saying he was a great fighter or anything, but he was world class.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Ortiz actually was world class. He had just beaten up Berto in the FOTY for the WBC Welterweight title. so yeah, he was world class by default. Not saying he was a great fighter or anything, but he was world class.


I was gonna say that too, but Ortiz is landfill. He was a world class athlete who had serious skills. He was never a world class warrior. You need some heart to be considered a world class fighter.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> I was gonna say that too, but Ortiz is landfill. He was a world class athlete who had serious skills. He was never a world class warrior. You need some heart to be considered a world class fighter.


He was weird.. in many ways :rofl

he showed heart against berto and peterson, but then showed none of that heart against mayweather, collazo, or maidana.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

And Baldo was THE MAN at the time. How anybody catches so much shit for fighting the lineal champ is crazy.

Id bet that had he not fought Baldo, peeps would still be talkin shit about it to this day :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The term "world class" needs some defining. If you're top 10 in your weight class that's enough. You can't just subtract it from fighters who have flaws you dislike.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> And Baldo was THE MAN at the time. How anybody catches so much shit for fighting the lineal champ is crazy.
> 
> Id bet that had he not fought Baldo, peeps would still be talkin shit about it to this day :lol:


Floyd was actually accused of ducking Baldomir and Hatton on ESPN when he signed to fight Judah. Then in the pre-fight Merchant and Steward were saying he'd be in his toughest fight vs Baldomir and that he'd never faced anyone that big.

I'll post the video later


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> Canelo is definitely world class.


No he is not. His fights are rigged. And the judges are bought


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

But for real, floyd's already a legend. legend has it, he's never been down in sparring. he's never truly been down in a pro fight. i think i saw his glove touch the canvas once (judah?), but he was clearly off balance. he's never been legitimately knocked down.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> The term "world class" needs some defining. If you're top 10 in your weight class that's enough. You can't just subtract it from fighters who have flaws you dislike.


Depends how deep the weight class is. No way is anyone outside of the top 2 or 3 currently fighting at super flyweight a 'World class' fighter, nor those at 105.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Depends how deep the weight class is. No way is anyone outside of the top 2 or 3 currently fighting at super flyweight a 'World class' fighter, nor those at 105.


Ah good point.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Ah good point.


And I'd say neither Berto nor Ortiz were truly 'world class' at that stage.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> And I'd say neither Berto nor Ortiz were truly 'world class' at that stage.


I mean, you couldn't be confidant anyone but a championship-level fighter could beat them at the time.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I mean, you couldn't be confidant anyone but a championship-level fighter could beat them at the time.


I'd say they were world class just not elite.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rockinghorseshit said:


> I'd say they were world class just not elite.


Also how I'd put it.


----------



## duranimal (Nov 28, 2012)

If you can keep ducking bullets then you live to fight another day. 

Floyd is just the product of modern day PPV mass marketing, it's just what it is now, bread & circuses for the masses, the whole ethos of the sport has been eroded down to a nub, yeh yeh yeh we all know it's all about the money & so it should be, it's prize fighting after all, but Mayweather, et al have brought the whole underlying meaning of the sport into disrepute. These PPV Goliath s like HBO/Showtime juxtaposed with shrewd management, complaint commissions, local & global, have reduced the competitive expression and legitimacy to the meaning of the word..CHAMPION!

Here are a few quotes from the master of all propagandists, Joseph Goebbels.

â€œIt would not be impossible to prove with sufficient repetition and a psychological understanding of the people concerned that a square is in fact a circle. They are mere words, and words can be molded until they clothe ideas and disguise.â€ â€• Joseph Goebbels

The most brilliant propagandist technique will yield no success unless one fundamental principle is borne in mind constantly - it must confine itself to a few points and repeat them over and over.â€â€• Joseph Goebbels...........(TBE...TBE...TBE...TBE...Take the Test...Take the Test...Take the Test...)

â€œIf you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. â€• Joseph Goebbels

I can't see the mayweather team ever allowing floyd to be put into a position to be beaten, they've now got a willing replacement for Joe Cortez in Kenny STOP! STOP! STOP BOXING! Bayliss, to ensure that no real meaning full engagement can talk place to put Floyd under the cosh, our only hope to end this Mayweather charade to be stopped in it's tracks is for the judges to do a 'Larry Holmes' on Floyd.

The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing. - Edmund Burke


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

duranimal said:


> If you can keep ducking bullets then you live to fight another day.
> 
> Floyd is just the product of modern day PPV mass marketing, it's just what it is now, bread & circuses for the masses, the whole ethos of the sport has been eroded down to a nub, yeh yeh yeh we all know it's all about the money & so it should be, it's prize fighting after all, but Mayweather, et al have brought the whole underlying meaning of the sport into disrepute. These PPV Goliath s like HBO/Showtime juxtaposed with shrewd management, complaint commissions, local & global, have reduced the competitive expression and legitimacy to the meaning of the word..CHAMPION!
> 
> ...


Good post


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

duranimal said:


> If you can keep ducking bullets then you live to fight another day.
> 
> Floyd is just the product of modern day PPV mass marketing, it's just what it is now, bread & circuses for the masses, the whole ethos of the sport has been eroded down to a nub, yeh yeh yeh we all know it's all about the money & so it should be, it's prize fighting after all, but Mayweather, et al have brought the whole underlying meaning of the sport into disrepute. These PPV Goliath s like HBO/Showtime juxtaposed with shrewd management, complaint commissions, local & global, have reduced the competitive expression and legitimacy to the meaning of the word..CHAMPION!
> 
> ...


hey don't give away the secret :hey

TBE


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that's awesome


Cheers bro, you can use it if you wanna. :good


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> But for real, floyd's already a legend. legend has it, he's never been down in sparring. he's never truly been down in a pro fight. i think i saw his glove touch the canvas once (judah?), but he was clearly off balance. he's never been legitimately knocked down.


Lol that was a legitimate knockdown


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Lol that was a legitimate knockdown


Meh.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> But for real, floyd's already a legend. legend has it, he's never been down in sparring. he's never truly been down in a pro fight. i think i saw his glove touch the canvas once (judah?), but he was clearly off balance. he's never been legitimately knocked down.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

duranimal said:


> If you can keep ducking bullets then you live to fight another day.
> 
> Floyd is just the product of modern day PPV mass marketing, it's just what it is now, bread & circuses for the masses, the whole ethos of the sport has been eroded down to a nub, yeh yeh yeh we all know it's all about the money & so it should be, it's prize fighting after all, but Mayweather, et al have brought the whole underlying meaning of the sport into disrepute. These PPV Goliath s like HBO/Showtime juxtaposed with shrewd management, complaint commissions, local & global, have reduced the competitive expression and legitimacy to the meaning of the word..CHAMPION!
> 
> ...


You're unwittingly complimenting Floyd. He's fought a bunch of world champions, and he beat every single one of them. Maidana wasn't a worthy foe? Cotto wasn't worthy? Mosley? Corrales? Guerrero? Ortiz? All were championship caliber fighters. Sure his career has been managed very well, but how does that change what actually happens in the ring? How would that undermine his performances?


----------



## duranimal (Nov 28, 2012)

Trash Bags said:


> You're unwittingly complimenting Floyd. He's fought a bunch of world champions, and he beat every single one of them. Maidana wasn't a worthy foe? Cotto wasn't worthy? Mosley? Corrales? Guerrero? Ortiz? All were championship caliber fighters. Sure his career has been managed very well, but how does that change what actually happens in the ring? How would that undermine his performances?


Maidana is nothing but a slow plodding one dimensional thug & you recken Ortiz is of championship caliber do you:lol: ...you big fucking gullible MUG:deal


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

duranimal said:


> Maidana is nothing but a slow plodding one dimensional thug & you recken Ortiz is of championship caliber do you:lol: ...you big fucking gullible MUG:deal


They're both former world champions, genius. If that doesn't make them championship calibre fighters, I don't know what does. Floyd's resume is exceptional. He's clearly beaten every fighter he's faced. Who would you have him fight? He tried to fight Pacquiao back in 2009 when Manny was destroying dudes. Who else is there for him to fight at 147? It doesn't even matter. You ll find a way to ridicule his accomplishments, won't you?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

duranimal said:


> Maidana is nothing but a slow plodding one dimensional thug & you recken Ortiz is of championship caliber do you:lol: ...you big fucking gullible MUG:deal


slow, plodding, one dimensional thug...

whoa :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

duranimal said:


> Maidana is nothing but a slow plodding one dimensional thug & you recken Ortiz is of championship caliber do you:lol: ...you big fucking gullible MUG:deal


Another great post


----------



## duranimal (Nov 28, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Another great post


Why, you subtle fucker you!

Now that Floyd has dodged the bullet, he's won the arms race, I def see him winning 50 or 51 at the opening night of that new 20,000 seater MGM Grand arena, to big a Vegas event for Floyd to pass up, Pac will be gone by then, probably be Garcia, who'll get taken to school just like Canelo, but it's gonna be Garcia, not Brook or Khan, as long as Garcia don't fuck up, he's Big Al hymen's dirt box licker so he's gonna be protected as Floyd fodder for Floyd's big night!


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

duranimal said:


> Why, you subtle fucker you!
> 
> Now that Floyd has dodged the bullet, he's won the arms race, I def see him winning 50 or 51 at the opening night of that new 20,000 seater MGM Grand arena, to big a Vegas event for Floyd to pass up, Pac will be gone by then, probably be Garcia, who'll get taken to school just like Canelo, but it's gonna be Garcia, not Brook or Khan, as long as Garcia don't fuck up, he's Big Al hymen's dirt box licker so he's gonna be protected as Floyd fodder for Floyd's big night!


Was Floyd protected when he fought Canelo? That was a public demanded fight and a dangerous fight as well. Canelo was a huge 154lber with good skills and he have the popularity to robbed Floyd from a close decision. That was a very risky fight.


----------



## duranimal (Nov 28, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Was Floyd protected when he fought Canelo? That was a public demanded fight and a dangerous fight as well. Canelo was a huge 154lber with good skills and he have the popularity to robbed Floyd from a close decision. That was a very risky fight.


On paper it was dangerous! Unfortunately for Floyd his schooling of Canelo just confirmed what I have said about modern day PPV mass marketing, Canelo is the new cash pig! I'll take nothing away from Floyd's victory, he was superb. he beat what he had in front of him! A blind man could see he dominated it! But that fight just confirmed the true standing of Canelo, he laboured against Matthew Hatton & an ancient Ryan Rhodes, lost to Trout IMHO & got shown up by Lara.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Was Floyd protected when he fought Canelo? That was a public demanded fight and a dangerous fight as well. Canelo was a huge 154lber with good skills and he have the popularity to robbed Floyd from a close decision. That was a very risky fight.


Not that risky, huge but stylistically an easy target for Floyd.
Recently he has been going forward more, but he's still a flat footed counter puncher with a low output and that's exactly the kind of guy Floyd flourishes against.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

duranimal said:


> On paper it was dangerous! Unfortunately for Floyd his schooling of Canelo just confirmed what I have said about modern day PPV mass marketing, Canelo is the new cash pig! I'll take nothing away from Floyd's victory, he was superb. he beat what he had in front of him! A blind man could see he dominated it! But that fight just confirmed the true standing of Canelo, he laboured against Matthew Hatton & an ancient Ryan Rhodes, lost to Trout IMHO & got shown up by Lara.


I do believe Canelo is the real deal but it is not uncommon for Floyd to win in impressive fashion against fighters who the public think will give him a hard time.
Corrales suppose to be too much for Floyd to handle, JMM wasn't suppose to be shut out and shane wasn't suppose to be getting thrashing from little Floyd (outside of the two right hands that mosley landed).

Like people give Floyd hell for taking on Oscar instead of Margarito but Floyd could very easily boxed circles around Margo. Floyd caught a lot of hell for bypassing a "suppose dangerous" opponent.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Blat!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Never saw this before


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Never saw this before


never understood why he needs so many bodyguards


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> never understood why he needs so many bodyguards


he carries hundreds of thousands to millions of dollars with him in cash, plus he's got heckling fans and T.I. to fight off :lol:


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd is not undefeated. Pacquiao beats him twice and he almost got knocked out against Ruslan.:deal


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I'm a huge Mayweather fan, but he I'm going to lose a lot of respect for him if he doesn't make this Pacquiao fight happen. The ball is 100% in his court, now. No real reason for him to bypass on it.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> he carries hundreds of thousands to millions of dollars with him in cash, plus he's got heckling fans and T.I. to fight off :lol:


pffft as if bullets would bounce off those steroided bunch of lard eating fools.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

rossco said:


> Floyd can stick his dick right inside that 0 like he sticks his dick right inside Bieber's assh0le.


:lol:


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> never understood why he needs so many bodyguards


Its incase he meets Manny out shopping.The fear is strong with this one.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Make a list of who Floyd beat who were bang in their prime, straight in his weight division and not at catch, who was allowed to wear the gloves they chose lol, who he beat undeniably without question and whether he fought everyone who he should have and I'll tell you if he's as good as he makes out. I can't be bothered to trawl BoxRec at the minute as it's 06:36 here and I'm currently enjoying this second cup of tea too much...but on memory I'll give you a few names which cast doubt on Floyd's greatness on the criteria I put above:

Beat undeniably - Castillo first fight (doubt)
Beat someone/everyone bang in their prime - Corrales - yes, Mosley, no.
Gloves - Maidana (doubt)
Catchweight - too many towards the end of his reign (doubt)
Fought everyone he should have? - What's that Filipino fella called? Mann...ah...(doubt)

I should say Floyd was the best fighter I've ever seen in my lifetime watching boxing, but the first fight I ever watched was Hagler - Hearns, and I grew up watching Mike Tyson murder everyone in the late 1980s, and I saw JCC when he was almost unbeatable.

Until Floyd finishes his career with a Pac fight I'm not convinced, nor am I convinced with his ability to fill/have filled the criteria l listed above.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> pffft as if bullets would bounce off those steroided bunch of lard eating fools.


I'm sure a few posters in this thread would gladly take a bullet for FMjr. :smile


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

duranimal said:


> On paper it was dangerous! Unfortunately for Floyd his schooling of Canelo just confirmed what I have said about modern day PPV mass marketing, Canelo is the new cash pig! I'll take nothing away from Floyd's victory, he was superb. he beat what he had in front of him! A blind man could see he dominated it! But that fight just confirmed the true standing of Canelo, he laboured against Matthew Hatton & an ancient Ryan Rhodes, lost to Trout IMHO & got shown up by Lara.


The hate runs deep with this one


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> The hate runs deep with this one


Canelo sucks. Everybody knows this including the 40 cabdrivers on his record


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


is Floyd the first fighter to have an official youtube channel


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Canelo sucks. Everybody knows this including the 40 cabdrivers on his record


I guess Trout, Lara, and Angulo missed the memo. Oh and Kirkland will join that group shortly


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Cool interview with all the Mayweathers actually talking and not being jibberish. Obviously they are pro-Floyd because they are Mayweathers, but they didn't really hate on nobody so I can't bang em for that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> is Floyd the first fighter to have an official youtube channel


probably not, but I can't name you who else has one


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Cool interview with all the Mayweathers actually talking and not being jibberish. Obviously they are pro-Floyd because they are Mayweathers, but they didn't really hate on nobody so I can't bang em for that.


yeah it seemed like Roger wanted to say that there were other guys better than Floyd. I know that he's adamant that Sugar Ray Robinson is the best fighter ever. Floyd's daddy wasn't having non of that though and thinks Floyd is up there with them. Jeff just seemed like he didn't want to be bothered with the question


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah it seemed like Roger wanted to say that there were other guys better than Floyd. I know that he's adamant that Sugar Ray Robinson is the best fighter ever. Floyd's daddy wasn't having non of that though and thinks Floyd is up there with them. Jeff just seemed like he didn't want to be bothered with the question


Worst interview of all time


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Floyd is ALREADY a legend! He's arguably the biggest legend from this era, the kinda' fighter that Jofre was in the 60's, Duran was in the 70's, Leonard was in the 80's, and Jones was in the 90's.

He's not as great as any of those though (possibly the Brazilian) 

'TBE' makes me genuinely angry. As a Floyd fan, I'm upset with other Floyd fans for being so gullible, misinformed and badly educated.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> "Pretty Boy"
> "Money"
> "TBE"
> 
> ...


Very likely that he'll achieve 50-0, but I can't picture Floyd retiring undefeated. He loves the money (hence the name) and will linger too long till someone betters him.
If he goes 50-0 and quits he'll always have that Rocky Marciano-ish stat to fall back on. However if he goes 5-5 in his last ten fights and gets 1/2 a billion dollar$ or purses during that span, isn't that more attactive option if you're him? 
It would have been kinda cool had Julio Cesar Chavez would have retired 89-0-1 or 87-0, but the peso means more than the O.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

> Junior Welterweight
> Arturo Gatti


:rofl


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> As an African American man,


:lol:


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> :rofl


He beat Ivan Robinson's leftover. :lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> He beat Ivan Robinson's leftover. :lol:


:yep :deal


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Floyd is ALREADY a legend! He's arguably the biggest legend from this era, the kinda' fighter that Jofre was in the 60's, Duran was in the 70's, Leonard was in the 80's, and Jones was in the 90's.
> 
> He's not as great as any of those though (possibly the Brazilian)
> 
> ...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe it's almost over.What an amazing career


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Great great career from Floyd. There's been many times where I wasn't sure if he was going to pull off the victory. He's made it through fairly unscathed. 

I hope tonight is the last one


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> "Pretty Boy"
> "Money"
> "TBE"
> 
> ...


Made an update to the OP


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

This thread is a huge circle jerk


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

paloalto00 said:


> This thread is a huge circle jerk


Floyd loves his haters. :smile


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

The 49-0 curse will strike tonight, Mayweather is getting sparked. Believe that.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Floyd loves his haters. :smile


There is no hate, I always praise him for his skills. But his accomplishments don't match the hype


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> There is no hate, I always praise him for his skills. But his accomplishments don't match the hype


5 division world champ. 23-0 world title fights. Hasn't lost a boxing match since he was 16. What hype? it's all real homie


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Made an update to the OP


good lookin homie


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

From the looks of it I didn't miss much. A typical boring Floyd fare.

Good thing *T*his *B*oring *E*xcrement is leaving the sport. I really hope he sticks to his "retirement" word.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

He wont go for 50 guys. Hes done


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Seems like Floyd is serious about retiring, to me looks like a higher force is stopping him from fighting again, theres no reason why he couldnt pick a Khan or Porter for his 50th and go through little trouble beating them

Everytime he says it he doesnt seem happy, whereas you could imagine after winning his 50th he would be all smiles thanking everyone today looked like he was forcing himself to act happy


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I have never seen Mayweather/Marquez, Mayweather/Guererro 

Now Mayweather/Berto

Did I really miss anything?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> 5 division world champ. 23-0 world title fights. Hasn't lost a boxing match since he was 16. What hype? it's all real homie


The only thing that is real is the cherry picking


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> From the looks of it I didn't miss much. A typical boring Floyd fare.
> 
> Good thing *T*his *B*oring *E*xcrement is leaving the sport. I really hope he sticks to his "retirement" word.


Why would you hope he sticks to retirement? You'd have barely anything to post about anymore. @bballchump11 you should post that classic photo of his for old time sake :rofl


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Incredible boxer. Skill wise one of the best ever imo. Proven to be the best boxer of his generation.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Floyd is ALREADY a legend! He's arguably the biggest legend from this era, the kinda' fighter that Jofre was in the 60's, Duran was in the 70's, Leonard was in the 80's, and Jones was in the 90's.
> 
> He's not as great as any of those though (possibly the Brazilian)
> 
> 'TBE' makes me genuinely angry. As a Floyd fan, I'm upset with other Floyd fans for being so gullible, misinformed and badly educated.


I like this Flea.Any Floyd fan who wants to keep it real should be unhappy if this is the last we'll see of him.A horrible fight and not how I'd like to remember the last fight of his.(Assuming it is) I wanted another Canelo type display against a worthy challenger.
The rest speaks for itself.Must be like being a sensible Pacquaio fan a few years ago.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting tidbit: Kenny Bayless was Mayweather's first professional referee against Apodaca and if this retirement stands, will be Mayweather's last against Berto.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Blat!


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Floyd a G.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm heading to Vegas right now. I'll visit the gym today


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:happy


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

Waheng Menoythin is gonna be 49-0 this month. Two more Colin McGregor level bums after that and he's the new TBE baby! WOOOOO!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


:'(


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Roger and Floyd in the prime


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Woah, wtf is going on there, what happened to Roger?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Just another Tuesday night for FMJ


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Roger and Floyd in the prime


Crispness


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Crispness


I hope he's just staying in shape


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Crispness


Almost looks videographically enhanced.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Whatever happened to MW?

kinda miss him


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

uh oh

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ing-1-more-fight-conor-mcgregor-not-discussed


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

McGregor or Pacman are the only fights for him.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

What happened to @MichiganWarrior ?


----------

